# [RISOLTO] revdep-rebuild un consiglio

## kireime

Mi dite dove sbaglio?? io lancio revdep-rebuild mi dai degli errori di broken ma non mi ricompila nulla, è normale??

```
laptop ~ # revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/spumux (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/bin/tcprobe (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/lib/libh323_linux_x86_n.so.1.15.3 (requires  libpt_linux_x86_r.so.1.8.7)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python-core-2.3.4/lib/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so (requires  libdb-3.1.so)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python-core-2.3.4/lib/lib-dynload/bz2.so (requires  libbz2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python-core-2.3.4/lib/lib-dynload/dbm.so (requires  libgdbm.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python-core-2.3.4/lib/lib-dynload/gdbm.so (requires  libgdbm.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python-core-2.3.4/lib/lib-dynload/_tkinter.so (requires  libBLT24.so libtcl8.3.so libtk8.3.so)

  broken /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/auto/Image/Magick/Magick.so (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/export_im.so (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/filter_compare.so (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/filter_logoaway.so (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/filter_logo.so (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/import_imlist.so (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/import_im.so (requires  libMagick.so.9)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.
```

 Questo è il mio emerge info

```
laptop ~ # emerge info

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre16

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fno-unroll-loops"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fno-unroll-loops"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acpi alsa apache2 arts audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdr crypt cups curl dbus dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode esd exif expat fam ffmpeg firefox foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif glut gmp gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal howl idn imagemagick imlib innodb ipv6 jpeg junit lcms ldap libclamav libg++ libwww mad mhash mikmod mng motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls oav ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl php png ppds python quicktime readline real samba scanner sdl spell ssl tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis win32codecs xml xml2 xv xvid zlib video_cards_ati input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse linguas_it userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

 GrazieLast edited by kireime on Mon Feb 27, 2006 9:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## X-Drum

per favore prova a cancellare questi files:

```
rm -rf /root/.revdep* 
```

e rilanciare revdep-rebuild

cosi capiamo se è dovuto ad un "residuo" di un precedente

revdep-rebuild

----------

## kireime

```
laptop ~ # rm -rf /root/.revdep*

laptop ~ # revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/spumux (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/bin/tcprobe (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/lib/libh323_linux_x86_n.so.1.15.3 (requires  libpt_linux_x86_r.so.1.8.7)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python-core-2.3.4/lib/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so (requires  libdb-3.1.so)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python-core-2.3.4/lib/lib-dynload/bz2.so (requires  libbz2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python-core-2.3.4/lib/lib-dynload/dbm.so (requires  libgdbm.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python-core-2.3.4/lib/lib-dynload/gdbm.so (requires  libgdbm.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python-core-2.3.4/lib/lib-dynload/_tkinter.so (requires  libBLT24.so libtcl8.3.so libtk8.3.so)

  broken /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/auto/Image/Magick/Magick.so (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/export_im.so (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/filter_compare.so (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/filter_logoaway.so (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/filter_logo.so (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/import_imlist.so (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/import_im.so (requires  libMagick.so.9)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.
```

Non fa nessun emerge alla fine del revdep

----------

## Ferdinando

In effetti è strano: prova a usare 'equery belongs /usr/bin/spumux' e così via per tutti gli altri, e dicci se ti trova il responsabile.

In ogni caso, non so se tu vuoi ricompilare openoffice, io lo eviterei, se vuoi fai

```
echo 'SEARCH_DIRS_MASK="/usr/lib/openoffice/"' >> /etc/revdep-rebuild/99revdep-rebuild
```

anche se non so se funziona già sul ramo stabile.

Ciao

----------

## kireime

 *Quote:*   

> In ogni caso, non so se tu vuoi ricompilare openoffice, io lo eviterei, se vuoi fai
> 
> Codice:
> 
> echo 'SEARCH_DIRS_MASK="/usr/lib/openoffice/"' >> /etc/revdep-rebuild/99revdep-rebuild

 Grazie con questo ha funzionato, invece questo è il risultato della ricerca:

```
equery belongs /usr/bin/spumux

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/spumux in *... ]

media-video/dvdauthor-0.6.11 (/usr/bin/spumux)

equery belongs /usr/bin/tcprobe

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/tcprobe in *... ]

media-video/transcode-0.6.14-r3 (/usr/bin/tcprobe)

equery belongs /usr/lib/libh323_linux_x86_n.so.1.15.3

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/lib/libh323_linux_x86_n.so.1.15.3 in *... ]

net-libs/openh323-1.15.3 (/usr/lib/libh323_linux_x86_n.so.1.15.3)

equery belongs /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/auto/Image/Magick/Magick.so

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/auto/Image/Magick/Magick.so in *... ]

media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.6.0 (/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/auto/Image/Magick/Magick.so)

equery belongs /usr/lib/transcode/export_im.so [ Searching for file(s) /usr/lib/transcode/export_im.so in *... ]

media-video/transcode-0.6.14-r3 (/usr/lib/transcode/export_im.so)

...

```

----------

## codadilupo

perché revde-rebuild funzioni a dovere sarebbe utile syncare e dare un emerge -uD --newuse world (o, almeno, cosi' parrebbe suggerire la guida)

Coda

----------

## kireime

 *Quote:*   

> perché revde-rebuild funzioni a dovere sarebbe utile syncare e dare un emerge -uD --newuse world (o, almeno, cosi' parrebbe suggerire la guida)

 Ma questo lo faccio una volta al giorno

----------

## Ferdinando

Io posso solo dirti che in base a quello che hai postato normalmente revdep-rebuild avrebbe dovuto eseguire:

```
emerge --oneshot $tuoi_parametri =media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.6.0 =media-video/dvdauthor-0.6.11 =media-video/transcode-0.6.14-r3 =net-libs/openh323-1.15.3
```

Per capire perché non lo fa probabilmente l'unica cosa che puoi fare è chiamarlo con l'opzione -vv, che aumenta l'output generato; hai già provato a ricompilare gentoolkit (non che dovrebbe migliorare le cose, ma non si sa mai)?

Ciao

----------

## kireime

ho ricompilato gentoolkit (0.2.2 pre2) e ho lanciato

```
laptop ~ # revdep-rebuild -vv

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

revdep-rebuild environment:

SEARCH_DIRS="/bin/ /sbin/ /usr/bin/ /usr/sbin/ /lib/ /usr/lib/ /usr/libexec/ /opt/bin/ /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3.6/ /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin/ /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin/ /usr/qt/3/bin/ /usr/kde/3.4/sbin/ /usr/kde/3.4/bin/ /usr/kde/3.3/sbin/ /usr/kde/3.3/bin/ /opt/bin/ /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3.6/ /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin/ /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin/ /usr/qt/3/bin/ /usr/kde/3.4/bin/ /usr/kde/3.3/bin/ /usr/games/bin/ /usr/local/lib/ /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/ /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/ /usr/lib/nspr/ /usr/lib/nss/ /usr/lib/ /usr/lib/openmotif-2.2/ /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/i386/ /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/i386/native_threads/ /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/i386/client/ /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/i386/server/ /usr/qt/3/lib/ /usr/kde/3.4/lib/ /usr/kde/3.3/lib/ /usr/games/lib/"

SEARCH_DIRS_MASK="/opt/opera/lib/opera/plugins /opt/opera/lib/opera/plugins /usr/lib/openoffice/"

LD_LIBRARY_MASK="libodbcinst.so libodbc.so libjava.so libjvm.so"

PORTAGE_ROOT="/"

CALLED_OPTIONS=""

EMERGE_OPTIONS=""

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/spumux (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/bin/tcprobe (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/lib/libh323_linux_x86_n.so.1.15.3 (requires  libpt_linux_x86_r.so.1.8.7)

  broken /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/auto/Image/Magick/Magick.so (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/export_im.so (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/filter_compare.so (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/filter_logoaway.so (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/filter_logo.so (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/import_imlist.so (requires  libMagick.so.9)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/import_im.so (requires  libMagick.so.9)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.
```

Ma nulla di fatto ancora

----------

## Ferdinando

Ok... ora diventa una questione personale!  :Twisted Evil:  Andiamo di bash debug...

Prova ad eseguire 'revdep-rebuild -p': questo ti lascia il file /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild, che a quanto pare è l'unico per cui hai ancora un output coerente. Posta il suo contenuto, e l'output che ottieni se esegui a mano quel che dovrebbe fare a quel punto lui nel punto 4, cioè assegnare i files agli ebuild:

```
cat /root/.revdep_rebuild.3_rebuild | sed 's/^/obj /;s/$/ /' | (cd /var/db/pkg; fgrep -l -f - */*/CONTENTS) | sed s:/CONTENTS::
```

EDIT: occhio che è una sola riga, mi rendo conto che è lunga e su alcuni schermi andrà a capo...

In realtà quell'output andrebbe su file e non su schermo, per cui può darsi che vada bene anche questo passaggio: se è così vedremo di analizzare il passo successivo.

Ciao

----------

## kireime

Non so cosa è successo ma in seguito ad un emerge --depclean, ora anche il revdep-rebuild ha ripreso a funzionare ed in effetti mi sta ricompilando i pacchetti corrotti.

----------

## fbcyborg

Oggi ad un certo punto mi succedeva che il sistema rallentasse di botto da un momento all'altro, allora ho pensato di fare un bel revdep-rebuild per vedere se ci fosse qualcosa che non andasse, ed effettivamente era così.

Ecco cosa accade:

```
# revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/kde/3.5//lib64/kde3/kfile_pdf.so (requires  libpoppler-qt.so.0 libpoppler.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5//lib64/kde3/libkpdfpart.so (requires  libpoppler.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kfile_pdf.so (requires  libpoppler-qt.so.0 libpoppler.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libkpdfpart.so (requires  libpoppler.so.0)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

```
# equery belongs /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/kde3/kfile_pdf.so

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/kde3/kfile_pdf.so in *... ]

kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.1-r2 (/usr/kde/3.5/lib64/kde3/kfile_pdf.so)

# equery belongs /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/kde3/libkpdfpart.so

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/kde3/libkpdfpart.so in *... ]

kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.1-r2 (/usr/kde/3.5/lib64/kde3/libkpdfpart.so)

# equery belongs /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kfile_pdf.so

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kfile_pdf.so in *... ]

[non tova niente]

# equery belongs /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libkpdfpart.so

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libkpdfpart.so in *... ]

[non trova niente]

```

Riemergo kdegraphics? se si, con quali opzioni su emerge  :Question: 

Inizialmente facendo revdep-rebuild mi veniva automaticamente emerso faad2-2.0-r11, ma si bloccava in compilazione. Allora ho deciso di emergere la versione immediatamente precedente in modo manuale, e tutto è andato liscio. 

Ora rilanciando revdep-rebuild ho ottenuto i "broken" sopra citati con risultato che i collegamenti dinamici sul sistema sono apposto.

Vorrei capire come "eliminare" i vari "broken" se possibile, e perchè appaiono. Al momento il sistema per fortuna non sembra rallentare più di botto come prima. 

inoltre, molto spesso mi chiede di aggiornare dei files in etc: sempre gli stessi:

```
# etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

The following is the list of files which need updating, each

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

1) /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

/etc/udev/rules.d/._cfg0000_50-udev.rules

2) /etc/udev/udev.conf

/etc/udev/._cfg0000_udev.conf

```

di recente ho dovuto rimettere l'ultima versione di udev stabile poichè avevo l'ultima e mi dava dei messaggi di errore al boot come 

```
udevd-event[936]: find_free_number: %e is deprecated, will be removed and is unlikey to work correctly. Dont'use it.
```

 Ho il sistema in ~amd64. Adesso con la versione stabile, quel messaggio al boot non avviene più. Però continua questo fatto dell'etc-update ad ogni emerge e ogni emerge --sync.

----------

## Ferdinando

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> di recente ho dovuto rimettere l'ultima versione di udev stabile poichè avevo l'ultima e mi dava dei messaggi di errore al boot come 
> 
> ```
> udevd-event[936]: find_free_number: %e is deprecated, will be removed and is unlikey to work correctly. Dont'use it.
> ```
> ...

 

E' normale e innocuo, il %e serviva per numerare progressivamente i cdrom, e l'ultimo udev non lo supporta più, perciò dovremo attendere che un dev trovi un altro modo per implementarlo.

Quanto al problema di etc-update, basta che tu faccia un ls -l dei files incriminati (vecchio e nuovo) per vedere se è etc-update che non li cancella o semplicemente a causa di chi tornano: considera che se hai cambiato più volte udev è normale che siano comparsi più volte.

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho risolto tutto facendo "emerge kdegraphics"   :Laughing:   :Surprised: 

----------

